# Obama Approval 50%; Republicans Balk at Campaign Promise



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> President Barack Obama's approval rating is as high as it's been since mid-2013, reaching 50 percent on Monday according to Gallup.
> 
> "Less than a week after President Barack Obama delivered his State of the Union address to Congress, his job approval rating reached 50% in Gallup Daily tracking conducted Friday through Sunday," Gallup's Lydia Saad wrote on Monday. "This is the first time the president's rating has returned to that level in Gallup's ongoing three-day rolling averages since June 2013."
> 
> *This comes as Republicans have backed down from several immigration campaign promises as they seek to "govern" rather than follow through on what they said they were going to do.*


Obama Approval Rating At 50 Percent As Republicans Abandon Immigration Campaign Promises - Breitbart

What?!?! Politicians are not following through with their promises?!?!

How is this a breaking story? Well, it isn't. This is just a reminder.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

To those of you who still think there's a spit's difference between the two parties, well... yeah, good luck with that...


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Democrats and Republicans...two sides of the same dirty coin. I can probably count on one hand the number of the nationally elected politicians that give a rat's ass about their constituents or this country.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Isn't it normal for a sitting pres to get a bump in the poll ratings after giving a state of the union address? I always thought it was fairly common to see that happen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

And, it is normal for politicians to immediately back away from campaign promises right after the elections.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Denton said:


> Obama Approval Rating At 50 Percent As Republicans Abandon Immigration Campaign Promises - Breitbart
> 
> What?!?! Politicians are not following through with their promises?!?!
> 
> How is this a breaking story? Well, it isn't. This is just a reminder.


What Gallup didn't tell us is that they only polled Obama's immediate family. :cower:

Forget the U.S. government. Worry ONLY about what you have some control over..............what goes on under your roof!


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

The two party system is broken. Elected officials are supposed to represent their constituents in their states. They stopped worrying about the interests of their constituents and instead focus on the national party that they belong to. They throw a bone to the people that elect them every once in a while to keep the machine going but that is about it. You can thank the media for a lack of a third party.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yup. People were waiting for one more straw from the Republicans to put them right in the same boat with the oby's - and it should be crystal clear beyond doubt that they are pulling an "africa". The finance problems are all theft and conspiracy, take the money and run, sick the red cross (cdc) on people to exterminate them. 
Now is the moment libertarians have been waiting for, if theyre not too dumb to change the name and tread in carefully willing to learn.
Every party of earth will be selling to us now. Commies, nazis, socialist pukeatoids, islam - they now have a clear window of "and we are worse how?" To the American people.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lying sacks of shit, the whole lot of them. (This ain't new, they've been this way for years) On another note, who the hell is participating in these polls?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Surprised it took them so long to forget their promises.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A politician is some e who while kissing a baby is stealing its candy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> What Gallup didn't tell us is that they only polled Obama's immediate family. :cower:
> 
> Forget the U.S. government. Worry ONLY about what you have some control over..............what goes on under your roof!


Control what you can control, but take your eyes off of what the federal government is doing at your own peril. You might wish you had gotten the heads up.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Slippy said:


> On another note, who the hell is participating in these polls?


Thats what i was just thinkin... I know they didnt send me anything for my .02.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

It isn't clear to me what campaign promises Republicans have backed down from. First not all Republicans have the same point of view on what should be done about our immigration system. In a lot of races it wasn't as much of an issue as Obamacare, the economy, ISIS, etc. Second while there has been a lot of rhetoric about Obama's executive order, that didn't happen until after the election, so obviously nobody campaigned about it. You would have to go Congressman by Congressman to figure out what each one said before you could say they have broken their promises. Finally, it is completely unclear what if any immigration legislation will come out of the new Congress. Some of these newcomers are still looking for the bathroom. Quite frankly I think immigration is a much less important issue than some of the other issues the new Congress faces and they have been there for three weeks. It is ridiculously premature to pass judgment on them.


----------

